# 1/48 Apollo Lunar Spacecraft Reissue WIP



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm revisiting my childhood with this kit. This is purely a nostalgia build and is going to built straight OOB with the exception of some foil on the LM. I'm making no attempt at any accuracy......just having fun. 

The kit has decals for the instruments. They are nicely in register with the panel molding and lay down well with Micro Sol:



















I used Tamiya grey primer on the interior and exterior of the CM shell, shot it with Alclad polished aluminum, and shot a coat of Future on top. I skipped the thin clear sheet for windows and used Micro Kristal Klear (great stuff!):



















I hope to get the CM finished today.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's looking good so far. This kit is definitely on my buy list and I want to do a display with the new Mercury and Gemini repop and this on a common display. I won't try to put a 1/48the shuttle on it though! I am a child of Apollo, as well as being a retired NASA space shuttle engineer, and spacecraft and rockets are big on my build lists. I assume you will display the CM with the hatch open so you can see the control panel detailing? The LM couldn't be seen no matter how you displayed it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool! Looks like a fun build!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

this will be fun to follow. I painted my SM bare metal silver with block 1 white areas and left the CM white ( painted gloss white ) so at least with the escape tower the CM would resemble the boost protect cover color at a glance & I could have the CSM look almost like a skylab CSM in color at least. Another part of me wanted to paint it ALL gloss white ( CSM) to have the look i remember.
Bert


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Bob K, I will be displaying this build CM hatch open along with with the SM panels and LES rocket canards open.

The CM is done. I didn't worry much over the aft interior bulhead - you really can't see much of it:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I decided to pass on the accuracy and just have some fun with this kit. 

I broke out the candy wrapper foil for the guts of the SM:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like your having a lot of fun! I too had this kit when it first came out and did a typical youngster build. Now all of us can build these kits and make something to be proud of! Enjoy your build. I can't wait to see how she comes out!:thumbsup:

BTW- I just bought this kit and the Lunar Landing as well as the Airfix 1/144 Skylab/Saturn kit. Thanks for the inspiration! :dude:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

CSM is finished:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is looking great, sometimes it is just nice to do an out of the box build to make things straight forward. I haven't picked it up yet but will soon along with the Mercury/Gemini repop. There is definitely a renaissance of plastic modeling going on these days.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Bob. I am having fun just going OOB for once. As I built, I wondered just how I managed to build this kit as a kid with just tube glue. 

This build has been a lot of memories. I even left the Revell logo on the aft bulkhead of the SM - just for old time's sake. I have the 1/32 Revell CSM that I plan to pull out all of the stops on with the Real Space resin cockpit and New Ware PE / resin upgrades, but that build is for a later date.

Now it's on to the evil LEM.....


----------

